# 189 visa is being denied because of hepatitis B?



## vivian0409 (Mar 4, 2017)

I submitted my 189 application on 06 Apr 2017, the occupation is software engineer and I am working full time in AU now. 
I got hepatitis B when I was a child,my parents both do not have hepatitis B. My HBeAg is positive and DNA is mostly non-detectable, ALT, AST LFT, fibroscan, ultralsound scan are all normal without any damage. I had Tenofovir before but off treatment about 10 months ago. 
The complicated process is: 
1. I had the medical test in April, 2017 and told the officer that I have hepatitis B and under treatment by Tenofovir, I was asked to do extra blood test on the same day. 
2. Got a letter from case officer saying that, I do not meet the health requirement 4005, and I would lead to significant cost, I had 28 days to reply the comments. 
3. I found the agent, they suggested me to discuss with my doctor whether I can off treatment. My specialist suggested to stop medication since June, 2017, but needed to have blood test in 1 week, 2 weeks, and then every month (he said it was dangerous and my HBeAg was positive). Luckily, all the tests are normal and similar to the status under treatment. 
4. After off treatment for 4 months, my specialist decided to write a report for me saying that I do not need medication currently but need medical follow up. 
5. The Bupa Medical Visa Assessment Centres sent me a form 884 and asked me to provide another report after 6 months, "Please include hepatitis serology (including e antigen status and DNA viral load) and recent LFTs all done 6 months from now. Please state if applicant has been recommenced on treatment during the 6 months."
6. It has been 6 months by now, I had all the tests recently and will go to see my doctor soon, I think the test should be fine (I had a test two weeks before this one), but my HBeAg is still be positive and I think this will not change in a short time. 

I have searched online and found that some people they are granted and some now, I do not know whether I can get my PR and very worry now.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

I have minimal knowledge about this thing but i wish you get successful in your journey


----------



## vivian0409 (Mar 4, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> I have minimal knowledge about this thing but i wish you get successful in your journey


Many thanks,
Regards,


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

vivian0409 said:


> I submitted my 189 application on 06 Apr 2017, the occupation is software engineer and I am working full time in AU now.
> I got hepatitis B when I was a child,my parents both do not have hepatitis B. My HBeAg is positive and DNA is mostly non-detectable, ALT, AST LFT, fibroscan, ultralsound scan are all normal without any damage. I had Tenofovir before but off treatment about 10 months ago.
> The complicated process is:
> 1. I had the medical test in April, 2017 and told the officer that I have hepatitis B and under treatment by Tenofovir, I was asked to do extra blood test on the same day.
> ...


I think the priority now is that you get your HBV treated rather than getting a PR. I am not very clear about the health policy in DIBP but I think they need you to be non-active infection if you know what I mean. 

Good luck!
Regards,


----------



## Maka123 (Jun 7, 2017)

Not sure about such a case, but all the best for your application.

Would suggest you go for a MARA Agent as they know the best.



Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## vivian0409 (Mar 4, 2017)

JennyWang said:


> I think the priority now is that you get your HBV treated rather than getting a PR. I am not very clear about the health policy in DIBP but I think they need you to be non-active infection if you know what I mean.
> 
> Good luck!
> Regards,


Thanks, my doctor does not suggest I go back for medication now, if my liver function is not normal, I think I will go back for treatment immediately.


----------



## scorpioyas (Nov 13, 2017)

It seems the virus is inactive, you need to have a strong case and support from MARA agent and doctor to prove your case that while testing it will always be positive but virus is inactive and its not doing any damage.

Best of luck.


----------



## rkforaustralia (May 12, 2018)

Bro..my wife has got hepatitis-B recently., doctor told no treatment is required, but whenever u do tests it will be positive only...one fine day the virus will go .

Viras load is 8300 

No medication is suggested.

Do you think, my case will accept by immigration department ?

Kindly suggest., 
RK.
<*SNIP*>


----------



## nicc227 (Mar 1, 2018)

I am an inactive Hep B carrier (e antigen non-reactive carrier) and the latest from my Immiaccount shows that I have cleared my Health assessment. I lodged the 190 on 9 April and have not been contacted by the CO yet. I'm hoping they will clear me, without asking for the Form 815, and I will receive my direct grant soon. 

It's important to show a couple of things. For me, my liver function test was good with ALT at 17 U/L, and hep B viral load being very low at < 2000 IU/ml. I also did a fibroscan which showed no damage to my liver, score of 4.1kpa. My specialist also wrote a note indicating that I do not require treatment for my Hep B so that helped. 

There is light at the end of the tunnel if you are able to show that you are healthy and will not be a burden on the Australia system. Would propose that you reach out to George Bollard (you can google him) and get advise on your specific case. He was extremely helpful in my case.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2018)

vivian0409 said:


> Thanks, my doctor does not suggest I go back for medication now, if my liver function is not normal, I think I will go back for treatment immediately.


Hi vivian0409, how are you now? Did you get the PR visa? I am a newbie here looking for the information on HBV and PR application. Could you please kindly update? Many thanks.


----------



## vivian0409 (Mar 4, 2017)

rkforaustralia said:


> Bro..my wife has got hepatitis-B recently., doctor told no treatment is required, but whenever u do tests it will be positive only...one fine day the virus will go .
> 
> Viras load is 8300
> 
> ...


I am not sure, I just submitted my medical test result.


----------



## vivian0409 (Mar 4, 2017)

nicc227 said:


> I am an inactive Hep B carrier (e antigen non-reactive carrier) and the latest from my Immiaccount shows that I have cleared my Health assessment. I lodged the 190 on 9 April and have not been contacted by the CO yet. I'm hoping they will clear me, without asking for the Form 815, and I will receive my direct grant soon.
> 
> It's important to show a couple of things. For me, my liver function test was good with ALT at 17 U/L, and hep B viral load being very low at < 2000 IU/ml. I also did a fibroscan which showed no damage to my liver, score of 4.1kpa. My specialist also wrote a note indicating that I do not require treatment for my Hep B so that helped.
> 
> There is light at the end of the tunnel if you are able to show that you are healthy and will not be a burden on the Australia system. Would propose that you reach out to George Bollard (you can google him) and get advise on your specific case. He was extremely helpful in my case.


Thanks for your suggestions, George is my agency, my ALT is finally 17U/L after a very long rest, the Hep B viral load is 24 IU/ml, but unluckily my e-antigen is positive.
my specialist also wrote a report for me, he said I am very very lucky, because lots of people's DNA will increase super fast after off-treatment.


----------



## vivian0409 (Mar 4, 2017)

Status update: off-treatment for more than one year
ALT 17U/L, hep B viral load 24IU/ml, fibroscan last year 4kpa, ultrasound scan is normal, the results as well as the report from my specialist has been sent to MOC for assessment.


----------



## vivian0409 (Mar 4, 2017)

harpers said:


> Hi vivian0409, how are you now? Did you get the PR visa? I am a newbie here looking for the information on HBV and PR application. Could you please kindly update? Many thanks.


Thanks, I am all good, I have not got PR yet, my new test results have been sent to CO and waiting for the results now.


----------



## harpers (Jun 13, 2018)

vivian0409 said:


> Thanks, I am all good, I have not got PR yet, my new test results have been sent to CO and waiting for the results now.


Good luck to you and please update when you have their reply. Thanks.


----------



## vivian0409 (Mar 4, 2017)

harpers said:


> Good luck to you and please update when you have their reply. Thanks.


thanks, I will


----------



## Ducko (Mar 13, 2018)

vivian0409 said:


> thanks, I will


Hi vivian0409,

Have you received any news yet ? I sent you a private message. Please help to check!


----------



## nicc227 (Mar 1, 2018)

vivian0409 said:


> Status update: off-treatment for more than one year
> ALT 17U/L, hep B viral load 24IU/ml, fibroscan last year 4kpa, ultrasound scan is normal, the results as well as the report from my specialist has been sent to MOC for assessment.


Hey Vivian, 

Just saw your stats. I think you have a very good chance of passing the health check. For e-antigen positive, the hep B viral load threshold is much higher at <20,000 IU/ml. The fact that yours is so low at 24 IU/ ml is very positive. 

Keep us updated k. :fingerscrossed: everything will turn out well. 

I'm still waiting for my final visa approval. Will reach Day 90 soon. :S


----------



## vivian0409 (Mar 4, 2017)

nicc227 said:


> Hey Vivian,
> 
> Just saw your stats. I think you have a very good chance of passing the health check. For e-antigen positive, the hep B viral load threshold is much higher at <20,000 IU/ml. The fact that yours is so low at 24 IU/ ml is very positive.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I hope I can pass the medical assessment, I have submitted the final report more than one month.


----------



## ISADS (Jul 12, 2018)

*Hi Guys*

I just find this forum and topic. I have the same problem as your guys. 

I am applying 186 Visa and is going to do the medical exam. I want to do some test by myself before the medical examination to ensure my HBV status.

HepB surface antigen: Positive
HepB Be antigen: Negative
DNA Viral load: 338 IU/mL
ALT: 25
GGT: 26
AST: 26
BIL: 9
ALKPHOS:67
ALB: 43
AFP<5
TP: 73
Ultrasound: No finding of liver cirrhosis. no Hepatocellular carcinoma is seen and no splenomegaly. 

Because my location cannot do Fibroscan. I am going to do Fibroscan in other place next month. 

I got the HBV from my childhood. My parents are HBV negative. In last 16 years, I was required to do blood test every six month. Everything looks ok. I was never told to any treatment. But I still worried about the visa application.

Best wish to you all.


----------



## vivian0409 (Mar 4, 2017)

ISADS said:


> I just find this forum and topic. I have the same problem as your guys.
> 
> I am applying 186 Visa and is going to do the medical exam. I want to do some test by myself before the medical examination to ensure my HBV status.
> 
> ...


Hi, possibly you do not need to worry, you e-antigen is negative, which is similar to nicc227's case, his medical assessment has been cleared.


----------



## ISADS (Jul 12, 2018)

vivian0409 said:


> Hi, possibly you do not need to worry, you e-antigen is negative, which is similar to nicc227's case, his medical assessment has been cleared.


Thanks Vivian
Finger crossed. I don't really want to be refused by the medical reason after one year working in Australia. Wife and daughter are waiting for the PR visa. I got some pressure.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ISADS said:


> Thanks Vivian
> Finger crossed. I don't really want to be refused by the medical reason after one year working in Australia. Wife and daughter are waiting for the PR visa. I got some pressure.


You must have gone through the medical tests for your working visa also ?

Cheers


----------



## vivian0409 (Mar 4, 2017)

ISADS said:


> Thanks Vivian
> Finger crossed. I don't really want to be refused by the medical reason after one year working in Australia. Wife and daughter are waiting for the PR visa. I got some pressure.


I think you should be OK, but if you are too worry you can ask for Agency's help.


----------



## vivian0409 (Mar 4, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You must have gone through the medical tests for your working visa also ?
> 
> Cheers


It should be easy to pass the medical tests, as the cost will be calculated in 4 years. It will be below $40,000.


----------



## ISADS (Jul 12, 2018)

vivian0409 said:


> It should be easy to pass the medical tests, as the cost will be calculated in 4 years. It will be below $40,000.


Thanks Vivian, I feel much better now.


----------



## ISADS (Jul 12, 2018)

newbienz said:


> You must have gone through the medical tests for your working visa also ?
> 
> Cheers


Hi Mate,

I got SCV, so don't need to do the medical exam. My family need PR visa.

Regards


----------



## ISADS (Jul 12, 2018)

nicc227 said:


> I am an inactive Hep B carrier (e antigen non-reactive carrier) and the latest from my Immiaccount shows that I have cleared my Health assessment. I lodged the 190 on 9 April and have not been contacted by the CO yet. I'm hoping they will clear me, without asking for the Form 815, and I will receive my direct grant soon.
> 
> It's important to show a couple of things. For me, my liver function test was good with ALT at 17 U/L, and hep B viral load being very low at < 2000 IU/ml. I also did a fibroscan which showed no damage to my liver, score of 4.1kpa. My specialist also wrote a note indicating that I do not require treatment for my Hep B so that helped.
> 
> There is light at the end of the tunnel if you are able to show that you are healthy and will not be a burden on the Australia system. Would propose that you reach out to George Bollard (you can google him) and get advise on your specific case. He was extremely helpful in my case.


Hi Mate,

Have you got your visa granted?

Regards


----------



## nicc227 (Mar 1, 2018)

ISADS said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> Have you got your visa granted?
> 
> Regards


Hi ISADS, still waiting for the golden letter. 

Would highly recommend any posters to reach out to George bollard if you have any queries. There are specific criteria that needs to be fulfilled according to the Australian pharmaceutical benefits scheme to prove that you will not be a liability to the Australian system. Some of these criteria are stricter than that indicated by the international community. I have gone through many rounds with George's team and managed to get a pass on my health because we ticked all the boxes. 

Be careful of individual's advise on this forum as many are not medical professionals and do not know the specific criteria and thresholds to meet. Best to seek professional help as each case is different.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nicc227 said:


> Hi ISADS, still waiting for the golden letter.
> 
> Would highly recommend any posters to reach out to George bollard if you have any queries. There are specific criteria that needs to be fulfilled according to the Australian pharmaceutical benefits scheme to prove that you will not be a liability to the Australian system. Some of these criteria are stricter than that indicated by the international community. I have gone through many rounds with George's team and managed to get a pass on my health because we ticked all the boxes.
> 
> Be careful of individual's advise on this forum as many are not medical professionals and do not know the specific criteria and thresholds to meet. Best to seek professional help as each case is different.


More details about George Bollard would be helpful to the members, on how to reach out to him 

Cheers


----------



## ISADS (Jul 12, 2018)

nicc227 said:


> Hi ISADS, still waiting for the golden letter.
> 
> Would highly recommend any posters to reach out to George bollard if you have any queries. There are specific criteria that needs to be fulfilled according to the Australian pharmaceutical benefits scheme to prove that you will not be a liability to the Australian system. Some of these criteria are stricter than that indicated by the international community. I have gone through many rounds with George's team and managed to get a pass on my health because we ticked all the boxes.
> 
> Be careful of individual's advise on this forum as many are not medical professionals and do not know the specific criteria and thresholds to meet. Best to seek professional help as each case is different.


I have MA already. That's my employer's MA because I am applying 186 DE. May I ask George bollard for help? I am planning to have medical exam in September.


----------



## nicc227 (Mar 1, 2018)

newbienz said:


> nicc227 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi ISADS, still waiting for the golden letter.
> ...


Just google him. He’s well known as the migration expert specializing in difficult medical cases.


----------



## nicc227 (Mar 1, 2018)

nicc227 said:


> newbienz said:
> 
> 
> > nicc227 said:
> ...


My apologies newbienz. Just realised i got the name wrong cos there are 2 very famous agencies specializing in medical cases and i switched their names. LOL. 

I went with George LOMBARD just cos they came back to me sooner than the other agency. Doesn’t mean that they are better than the other, just that they were faster, their rates were reasonable and I opted to go with them. 

The other agent is Peter BOLLARD. Still think they both have very similar surnames. Hahaha. Have a read on other threads and you will see their names mentioned fairly often.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nicc227 said:


> My apologies newbienz. Just realised i got the name wrong cos there are 2 very famous agencies specializing in medical cases and i switched their names. LOL.
> 
> I went with George LOMBARD just cos they came back to me sooner than the other agency. Doesn’t mean that they are better than the other, just that they were faster, their rates were reasonable and I opted to go with them.
> 
> The other agent is Peter BOLLARD. Still think they both have very similar surnames. Hahaha. Have a read on other threads and you will see their names mentioned fairly often.


No harm done

I will now have 2 names to give to the members when they PM me for medical cases

Cheers


----------



## vivian0409 (Mar 4, 2017)

newbienz said:


> No harm done
> 
> I will now have 2 names to give to the members when they PM me for medical cases
> 
> Cheers


Agree with nicc227, George Lombard Consultancy is very professional with medical issues. Jacqueline Ziesel from this consultancy is very responsible.


----------



## Meavin2011 (Mar 10, 2013)

nicc227 said:


> My apologies newbienz. Just realised i got the name wrong cos there are 2 very famous agencies specializing in medical cases and i switched their names. LOL.
> 
> I went with George LOMBARD just cos they came back to me sooner than the other agency. Doesn’t mean that they are better than the other, just that they were faster, their rates were reasonable and I opted to go with them.
> 
> The other agent is Peter BOLLARD. Still think they both have very similar surnames. Hahaha. Have a read on other threads and you will see their names mentioned fairly often.



Hey nicc227, Have sent you a PM. Please respond.


----------



## olmaza (Sep 9, 2017)

nicc227 said:


> My apologies newbienz. Just realised i got the name wrong cos there are 2 very famous agencies specializing in medical cases and i switched their names. LOL.
> 
> I went with George LOMBARD just cos they came back to me sooner than the other agency. Doesn’t mean that they are better than the other, just that they were faster, their rates were reasonable and I opted to go with them.
> 
> The other agent is Peter BOLLARD. Still think they both have very similar surnames. Hahaha. Have a read on other threads and you will see their names mentioned fairly often.



Hi nicc227 
Could you let me know what were the rates charged by George Lombard please?

Thanks,


----------



## ntalam (Jul 27, 2018)

newbienz said:


> No harm done
> 
> I will now have 2 names to give to the members when they PM me for medical cases
> 
> Cheers


Any updates on this concerns? I am also in the same boat and I am checking out possible options.

thanks!

regards,
Noel


----------



## ISADS (Jul 12, 2018)

ntalam said:


> Any updates on this concerns? I am also in the same boat and I am checking out possible options.
> 
> thanks!
> 
> ...


I have done my medical examination. Waiting for the outcome!


----------



## vivian0409 (Mar 4, 2017)

My visa has been granted, good luck to everyone!


----------



## Meavin2011 (Mar 10, 2013)

vivian0409 said:


> My visa has been granted, good luck to everyone!


Awesome news Vivian. Congratulations 

Sent you a PM. Kindly check once you have time !


----------



## ntalam (Jul 27, 2018)

vivian0409 said:


> My visa has been granted, good luck to everyone!


Congrats Vivian! Happy for you!!


----------



## olmaza (Sep 9, 2017)

vivian0409 said:


> My visa has been granted, good luck to everyone!


Congratulations Vivian! That is awesome news. All the best for your future!


----------



## olmaza (Sep 9, 2017)

ISADS said:


> I have done my medical examination. Waiting for the outcome!


All the best! Did you consult George Lombard?


----------



## vivian0409 (Mar 4, 2017)

Meavin2011 said:


> Awesome news Vivian. Congratulations
> 
> Sent you a PM. Kindly check once you have time !


Sent you a message.


----------



## vivian0409 (Mar 4, 2017)

Thanks to everyone, hope my experience can help if you are on the same boat.


----------



## ISADS (Jul 12, 2018)

vivian0409 said:


> My visa has been granted, good luck to everyone!


Congratulations Vivian!


----------



## ISADS (Jul 12, 2018)

olmaza said:


> All the best! Did you consult George Lombard?


No, I got my employer's MA. I have SCV, so my case is a little bit different. I got my GP and Specialist look after my Hepatitis B already.


----------



## sunnysky999 (Sep 25, 2018)

Hi Vivian, congratulations! I have the similar situation with you , I also want to get Geroge’s Help. But I am offshore of Australia,how can I contact him?


----------



## vivian0409 (Mar 4, 2017)

sunnysky999 said:


> Hi Vivian, congratulations! I have the similar situation with you , I also want to get Geroge’s Help. But I am offshore of Australia,how can I contact him?


I tried to send you Email but failed, just google George Lombard Consultancy


----------



## ntalam (Jul 27, 2018)

harpers said:


> Hi vivian0409, how are you now? Did you get the PR visa? I am a newbie here looking for the information on HBV and PR application. Could you please kindly update? Many thanks.


Hi Vivian0409,

Understand that you were asked to respond within 28 days in the beginning of your appeal. I just wonder what happens after 28 days? 

I am in the same boat as yours. I was also hit with the 4005 by the Natural Justice. I have already seen a doctor and the he already advised me to be off medication but just to have a periodic (6-monthly) blood tests.

Is there anything I should include in my reply to the Natural Justice request that can probably help my case? 

regards,


----------



## ISADS (Jul 12, 2018)

My health assessment is showing

"Health clearance provided – no action required"

Does that mean I have passed the health check?


----------



## vivian0409 (Mar 4, 2017)

ISADS said:


> My health assessment is showing
> 
> "Health clearance provided – no action required"
> 
> Does that mean I have passed the health check?


I think you have passed the health check.


----------



## vivian0409 (Mar 4, 2017)

ntalam said:


> Hi Vivian0409,
> 
> Understand that you were asked to respond within 28 days in the beginning of your appeal. I just wonder what happens after 28 days?
> 
> ...


I got an appointment letter from my doctor and sent to CO, asked her to give me more time for the report from my doctor. 
Your doctor needs to write a strong letter for you and then possibly the MOC will ask another 6 months for monitoring.


----------



## vivian0409 (Mar 4, 2017)

ntalam said:


> Hi Vivian0409,
> 
> Understand that you were asked to respond within 28 days in the beginning of your appeal. I just wonder what happens after 28 days?
> 
> ...


And also please pay attention to your blood test, it is dangerous to stop the medication, as I had blood tests very often when stopping the medication.


----------



## ISADS (Jul 12, 2018)

vivian0409 said:


> I think you have passed the health check.



Thanks Vivian


----------



## harpers (Jun 13, 2018)

Great news. Congratulations Vivian! All the best!


----------



## Rahul2303 (Oct 10, 2018)

vivian0409 said:


> Hi, possibly you do not need to worry, you e-antigen is negative, which is similar to nicc227's case, his medical assessment has been cleared.


Hi Vivian, Could you please suggest me for my below report and I am planning for the 189/190 PR. I feel that this is the similar case of mine:
HepB surface antigen (HBsAg): Reactive (3891.69 S/CO)
Anti HBc: Negative (0)
Anti HBe : Positive (0.03) 
HBe Ag: Negative (0.01)
DNA Viral load: 35775 IU/mL
ALT: 29
GGT: 14
AST: 24
BIL (Total bilirubin): 0.4
ALKPHOS: 76
ALB: 4.1 g/dL
AFP<
TP: 7.6
Ultrasound: No finding of liver cirrhosis. no Hepatocellular carcinoma is seen and no splenomegaly. 


Please help me here or suggest me the best agent details.

thanks much in advance.


----------



## Rahul2303 (Oct 10, 2018)

Hi Vivian, Could you please suggest me for my below report and I am planning for the 189/190 PR. I feel that this is the similar case of mine:
HepB surface antigen (HBsAg): Reactive (3891.69 S/CO)
Anti HBc: Negative (0)
Anti HBe : Positive (0.03) 
HBe Ag: Negative (0.01)
DNA Viral load: 35775 IU/mL
ALT: 29
GGT: 14
AST: 24
BIL (Total bilirubin): 0.4
ALKPHOS: 76
ALB: 4.1 g/dL
AFP<
TP: 7.6
Ultrasound: No finding of liver cirrhosis. no Hepatocellular carcinoma is seen and no splenomegaly.


----------



## king.kobra (Oct 21, 2018)

ISADS said:


> My health assessment is showing
> 
> "Health clearance provided – no action required"
> 
> Does that mean I have passed the health check?


 

i have the exact situation as you..

i am Hbsag +ve but e antigen non reactive with DNA <2000iu/ml.

my health assessment was also showing "health clearance provided" no action required.

did you get your pr granted?

thanks.


----------



## ISADS (Jul 12, 2018)

naveen.vemana said:


> i have the exact situation as you..
> 
> i am Hbsag +ve but e antigen non reactive with DNA <2000iu/ml.
> 
> ...




Not Yet mate. I applied 186DE, it is a looooong waiting game.


----------



## olmaza (Sep 9, 2017)

Hi Naveen, 
When did you do your medicals? Also can you tell me what reports etc you carried with you? Are you applying offshore?



naveen.vemana said:


> i have the exact situation as you..
> 
> i am Hbsag +ve but e antigen non reactive with DNA <2000iu/ml.
> 
> ...


----------



## king.kobra (Oct 21, 2018)

ISADS said:


> Not Yet mate. I applied 186DE, it is a looooong waiting game.


hi,

my visa was granted yesterday...all the best to you mate!!!


----------



## king.kobra (Oct 21, 2018)

olmaza said:


> Hi Naveen,
> When did you do your medicals? Also can you tell me what reports etc you carried with you? Are you applying offshore?


hi,

i did my medicals on sep 28th, got a reply from bupa clinic to submit few additional health documnets such as (hep E antigen report)which was non reactive and (HBV DNA viral load ) which was >2000iu/ml. health assessment clearance provided on 17 th october. and pr granted for my whole family on 23rd october.

i applied onshore. was in 457 visa which was converted to 187.

if you need any information pls do leave a message.


----------



## olmaza (Sep 9, 2017)

Congratulations Naveen! That is great news. All the best to you. 
Did you mean your viral load was less than 2000iu/ml? 
I just did my viral load test and it seems to be 6750 iu/ml. Is that high? Does anyone know if that's a problem?
My other values are all ok. ALT AST etc.
I have not yet gone for my medicals. Applied for the visa on 11th Oct.



naveen.vemana said:


> hi,
> 
> i did my medicals on sep 28th, got a reply from bupa clinic to submit few additional health documnets such as (hep E antigen report)which was non reactive and (HBV DNA viral load ) which was >2000iu/ml. health assessment clearance provided on 17 th october. and pr granted for my whole family on 23rd october.
> 
> ...


----------



## olmaza (Sep 9, 2017)

Hi RK what happened with your case?



rkforaustralia said:


> Bro..my wife has got hepatitis-B recently., doctor told no treatment is required, but whenever u do tests it will be positive only...one fine day the virus will go .
> 
> Viras load is 8300
> 
> ...


----------



## king.kobra (Oct 21, 2018)

olmaza said:


> Congratulations Naveen! That is great news. All the best to you.
> Did you mean your viral load was less than 2000iu/ml?
> I just did my viral load test and it seems to be 6750 iu/ml. Is that high? Does anyone know if that's a problem?
> My other values are all ok. ALT AST etc.
> I have not yet gone for my medicals. Applied for the visa on 11th Oct.


hi, 6750 iu/ml shouldn't be a problem. just make sure hep E antigen is non reactive.

if e antigen is reactive or positive then still you can appeal for the visa, but you need to go through lots of drama i believe.

cheers.


----------



## ISADS (Jul 12, 2018)

naveen.vemana said:


> hi,
> 
> my visa was granted yesterday...all the best to you mate!!!


Congratulations mate!


----------



## king.kobra (Oct 21, 2018)

olmaza said:


> Congratulations Naveen! That is great news. All the best to you.
> Did you mean your viral load was less than 2000iu/ml?
> I just did my viral load test and it seems to be 6750 iu/ml. Is that high? Does anyone know if that's a problem?
> My other values are all ok. ALT AST etc.
> I have not yet gone for my medicals. Applied for the visa on 11th Oct.


sorry.. yes it is <2000iu/ml.


----------



## sunnysky999 (Sep 25, 2018)

naveen.vemana said:


> hi,
> 
> i did my medicals on sep 28th, got a reply from bupa clinic to submit few additional health documnets such as (hep E antigen report)which was non reactive and (HBV DNA viral load ) which was >2000iu/ml. health assessment clearance provided on 17 th october. and pr granted for my whole family on 23rd october.
> 
> ...


Congratulations! 457 converted to 187 need to do medical examination again?If Australia immigration asked you to sign form 815?


----------



## king.kobra (Oct 21, 2018)

sunnysky999 said:


> Congratulations! 457 converted to 187 need to do medical examination again?If Australia immigration asked you to sign form 815?


hey,

yes! you need to go through medicals again. and i didnt fill any form 815.

thanks.


----------



## sunnysky999 (Sep 25, 2018)

naveen.vemana said:


> hey,
> 
> yes! you need to go through medicals again. and i didnt fill any form 815.
> 
> thanks.


Thanks for your reply.Did you declared hepatitis B when you applied for 457?


----------



## king.kobra (Oct 21, 2018)

sunnysky999 said:


> Thanks for your reply.Did you declared hepatitis B when you applied for 457?


no!!i didnt knew i had hep-b when i applied for 457 visa.

thanks.


----------



## skhan663 (Nov 13, 2018)

naveen.vemana said:


> no!!i didnt knew i had hep-b when i applied for 457 visa.
> 
> thanks.


Hi Naveen
What is the best way I can get in touch with you ?
I am facing the same issue as you faced regarding hep B in my 189 visa application. Please help.


----------



## kriscandy (Jan 2, 2019)

nicc227 said:


> Hey Vivian,
> 
> Just saw your stats. I think you have a very good chance of passing the health check. For e-antigen positive, the hep B viral load threshold is much higher at <20,000 IU/ml. The fact that yours is so low at 24 IU/ ml is very positive.
> 
> ...


Hi Nicc,

You have received your PR? I am currently in Singapore and have the same case as you. Also were there additional tests done? If yes what are they? Many thanks! :fingerscrossed:



Best regards,
Kristine


----------



## nicc227 (Mar 1, 2018)

kriscandy said:


> Hi Nicc,
> 
> You have received your PR? I am currently in Singapore and have the same case as you. Also were there additional tests done? If yes what are they? Many thanks! :fingerscrossed:
> 
> ...


Hi Kristine,

Yes, I have received my PR. Had to do my medicals twice because the first one expired. My medicals were only valid for 6 months as CO required me to sign a health undertaking (Form 815), and because of the various to and fro, it was past 6 months when CO asked for it. So I redid my medicals on 7 Dec, got referred to BUPA again due to Hep B, passed the health test, and got my grant on 24 Dec. Early Christmas present for us.


----------



## kriscandy (Jan 2, 2019)

nicc227 said:


> Hi Kristine,
> 
> Yes, I have received my PR. Had to do my medicals twice because the first one expired. My medicals were only valid for 6 months as CO required me to sign a health undertaking (Form 815), and because of the various to and fro, it was past 6 months when CO asked for it. So I redid my medicals on 7 Dec, got referred to BUPA again due to Hep B, passed the health test, and got my grant on 24 Dec. Early Christmas present for us.


Congrats! That is very good news!  May I ask if your HBV DNA, Liver fibroscan and Liver function tests were done together with the visa medical exam or it was done separately for reference?

Many thanks!


----------



## nicc227 (Mar 1, 2018)

I did the tests separately with my specialist prior to lodging and the health exam, then provided the tests to the panel clinic so that they can upload the tests.


----------



## kriscandy (Jan 2, 2019)

nicc227 said:


> I did the tests separately with my specialist prior to lodging and the health exam, then provided the tests to the panel clinic so that they can upload the tests.


Thanks nicc227 for the information. I just had my liver specialist report today with below findings
ALT 24 U/L
HBV DNA 126 IU/mL
Liver fibroscan at 4.16 kPa

I'm gonna give these results to the panel clinic for my visa medical exam.

Hopefully I could also see the light at the end of the tunnel soon. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## olmaza (Sep 9, 2017)

kriscandy said:


> Thanks nicc227 for the information. I just had my liver specialist report today with below findings
> ALT 24 U/L
> HBV DNA 126 IU/mL
> Liver fibroscan at 4.16 kPa
> ...



hi kriscandy, 

Was wondering if you went for your medicals and if you've cleared it?

I went for my medicals on the 31st of Jan. declared Hep B but was not asked any questions by the panel doctor. I got a call from the clinic on the 4th to come in and meet the panel doctor. She referred me to a liver specialist. The specialist gave me a letter based on my recent reports which I submitted on the 5th to the panel doctor. I have submitted my DNA viral load LFT and ultrasound report
Today the 8th my status has changed from "Examination in progress" to _"
Examinations ready for assessment – no action required
The required health examinations have been completed and submitted by the panel clinic to the department. This person's case will be processed or referred to the department's migration medical services provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services, for further assessment."_

Waiting nervously now.


----------



## kriscandy (Jan 2, 2019)

olmaza said:


> hi kriscandy,
> 
> Was wondering if you went for your medicals and if you've cleared it?
> 
> ...


I gave my liver test results to the panel clinic when I went for the medical exam for the visa. I was not contacted by the panel clinic so far and it's been 3 weeks since. My health assessment shows as "Health clearance provided - no action required". I am also waiting nervously for any CO contact :fingerscrossed: But your application might be processed first since you logged in October :fingerscrossed: I lodged visa only last December.


----------



## olmaza (Sep 9, 2017)

kriscandy said:


> I gave my liver test results to the panel clinic when I went for the medical exam for the visa. I was not contacted by the panel clinic so far and it's been 3 weeks since. My health assessment shows as "Health clearance provided - no action required". I am also waiting nervously for any CO contact :fingerscrossed: But your application might be processed first since you logged in October :fingerscrossed: I lodged visa only last December.


That means your medicals have been cleared. Dont think you have anything to worry about. Congratulations!


----------



## ozzzy (Aug 1, 2018)

Health clearance provided - no action required -> means your journey is good to continue ... do not expect any contact because of this.


----------



## kriscandy (Jan 2, 2019)

Thanks! I really do hope so  Good luck to all of us!


----------



## ozzzy (Aug 1, 2018)

No worries your case is clean with this 🙂 focus on something else


----------



## AdamRen (Feb 17, 2019)

Vivian <*SNIP*> *See "Language", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator
*
Dear Vivian, I have a similar situation. Could you please suggest your doctor's name and where is s/he? Some doctors are unwilling to let patients stop medication. I want to get your doctor for help


----------



## AdamRen (Feb 17, 2019)

I have a similar medical condition as Vivian had. Hep B with E antigen positive, under antiviral treatment, got natural justice from CO saying I do not satisfy medical requirements. Given 28 days for further action.

I am looking for a liver specialist who can agree with me to stop medication. Otherwise, it seems there is no chance to argue against MOC's conclusion that a significant cost is likely with medical and community services.

Is there anyone who can suggest such a doctor in Sydney?

Tons of stress now. I have been in Australia for 6.5 years with the whole family. After my PhD studies and then got a job in Sydney, then applied 186 visa. Two children started their education in Australia and now both are in high school. It is very difficult for my children to go back to my home country because they speak English as first language and are shaped by Australian culture.

Hopeless and helpless, eager to see a light from such a darkness.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

AdamRen said:


> I have a similar medical condition as Vivian had. Hep B with E antigen positive, under antiviral treatment, got natural justice from CO saying I do not satisfy medical requirements. Given 28 days for further action.
> 
> I am looking for a liver specialist who can agree with me to stop medication. Otherwise, it seems there is no chance to argue against MOC's conclusion that a significant cost is likely with medical and community services.
> 
> ...


In case you haven't already come across these names:

George Lombard

Peter Bollard

There seems to be consensus that they are specialists when it comes to navigating visa issues from a medical perspective, they might be able to put you in touch with a specialist.


----------



## AdamRen (Feb 17, 2019)

I have contacted George Lombard and his team. He did help me contact a specialist whom I will see next week. I do hope the doctor can allow me to stop medication. Otherwise it seems difficult to argue against MOC's conclusion. Many specialists are very hesitant to let their patients stop medication.


----------



## meskalin (Mar 3, 2019)

AdamRen said:


> I have contacted George Lombard and his team. He did help me contact a specialist whom I will see next week. I do hope the doctor can allow me to stop medication. Otherwise it seems difficult to argue against MOC's conclusion. Many specialists are very hesitant to let their patients stop medication.


Hi AdamRen, on medical examination is it necessary to declare hepatitis ? My condition is same with you .


----------



## meskalin (Mar 3, 2019)

vivian0409 said:


> It should be easy to pass the medical tests, as the cost will be calculated in 4 years. It will be below $40,000.


hi Vivian, I have wondered that you said "as the cost will be calculated in 4 years. It will be below $40,000." i am using tenoviral that cost 63 $ per month. And in 4 years it will be below $40,000. Is that means hepatitis b is accaptable?


----------



## kriscandy (Jan 2, 2019)

olmaza said:


> That means your medicals have been cleared. Dont think you have anything to worry about. Congratulations!


Hi olmaza, I received CO Contact last week requiring me to sign Form 815 - Health Undertaking. I hope grant will come soon for all of us that are still waiting. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## olmaza (Sep 9, 2017)

kriscandy said:


> Hi olmaza, I received CO Contact last week requiring me to sign Form 815 - Health Undertaking. I hope grant will come soon for all of us that are still waiting. :fingerscrossed:


Hi Kriscandy, 
Thanks for letting me know! Guess i will be asked to do the same. When did you do your medicals? The wait is frustrating.


----------



## kriscandy (Jan 2, 2019)

olmaza said:


> Hi Kriscandy,
> Thanks for letting me know! Guess i will be asked to do the same. When did you do your medicals? The wait is frustrating.


I did my medicals on 19th of January.


----------



## olmaza (Sep 9, 2017)

kriscandy said:


> I did my medicals on 19th of January.


Hi Kriscandy. I just got the contact for the health undertaking!


----------



## AdamRen (Feb 17, 2019)

WE are required to declare all medicals when doing the test. I was honest on this. Sometimes integrity can be costly.


----------



## AdamRen (Feb 17, 2019)

hi Vivian, I have wondered that you said "as the cost will be calculated in 4 years. It will be below $40,000." i am using tenoviral that cost 63 $ per month. And in 4 years it will be below $40,000. Is that means hepatitis b is accaptable?

As far as I know, the cost is not calculated on a four-year basis but on a permanent basis.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AdamRen said:


> WE are required to declare all medicals when doing the test. I was honest on this. Sometimes integrity can be costly.


Integrity may seem costly only in the short run
Long term integrity always pays especially more when it comes to immigration 

You never know when a false statement will come to bite you

I have seen people lose their PR and citizenship also because of a false statement that made years ago

Cheers


----------



## AdamRen (Feb 17, 2019)

meskalin said:


> hi Vivian, I have wondered that you said "as the cost will be calculated in 4 years. It will be below $40,000." i am using tenoviral that cost 63 $ per month. And in 4 years it will be below $40,000. Is that means hepatitis b is accaptable?



Cost is not calculated on a 4-year basis but on a life-long basis. Moreover MOC does not calculate the cost based on our actual cost but a hypothetical case in Australia. All anti-viral medication in Australia is very costly. It is about 7,000 AU$ per year. You can see it can easily exceed 40,000 on a permanent basis. That's the way MOC calculates the cost

I used my own anti-viral medication brought from my own country, and it costs less than 1 dollar each day, but MOC does not take this.


----------



## AdamRen (Feb 17, 2019)

NB said:


> Integrity may seem costly only in the short run
> Long term integrity always pays especially more when it comes to immigration
> 
> You never know when a false statement will come to bite you
> ...


Thanks for your positive feedback.

I do not regret my integrity but this cost seems too much to bear. I moved to Australia seven years ago with my two children who were in grades 1 and 2 in a primary school. Now they are both in high schools. They speak English as their first language after 7 years and are shaped by Australian culture. 

I have got a consent from a liver specialist and now am trying off medication. Sent the doctor's letter to the Case Officer almost 3 weeks ago but have not got any reply so far. Just hope the Case Officer can give a second chance. Fingers crossed.


----------



## olmaza (Sep 9, 2017)

kriscandy said:


> I did my medicals on 19th of January.


Any news kriscandy? 
I havent heard anything yet . Im getting stressed about having very little time before the IED!


----------



## olmaza (Sep 9, 2017)

olmaza said:


> Any news kriscandy?
> I havent heard anything yet . Im getting stressed about having very little time before the IED!


Happy to announce I just received my grant.


----------



## kriscandy (Jan 2, 2019)

olmaza said:


> Happy to announce I just received my grant.


Congrats! I knew you were gonna get it first since you lodged earlier, they should prioritize your case :fingerscrossed: God bless on your move to Oz


----------



## Kopeter (Apr 23, 2019)

I have received PIC 4005 from CO and submitted a specialist's report saying that I can stop the medication. I submitted the letter in May but no reply since then.

Immi account is saying "Health Assessed - wait for further advice from the department"

Is it normal to get this message?
According to this thread, Vivian and many others were requested 6 months of the monitoring period.
Did everyone get this message on Immi account when MOC requested the monitoring period? 

Thanks


----------



## runnyrabbit (Aug 3, 2019)

Hi guys, I'm newbie here and on the same boat with you guys. I'm applying PR for my 70yd dad via visa 864. Dad has Hep B for more than 20 years and has been taking antiviral medicines for more than 10 years now. His status has been quite stable for many years. But I'm so concerned that his application would fail. Had he been denied, we would be apart and I couldn't be able to take care of him when he needs me. That's too crude. So I desperately need help here. 
1. Does one have to stop antiviral drug to make a strong case to convince CO that no significant cost will happen? I thinks it's unlikely for dad to do so. So does that mean his application is doomed? 
2. Does one have to declare Hep B? What would happen if he doesn't? Will Hep B be still detected anyway?
3. Does any one know good solicitors specializing in difficult medical cases *in Melbourne*? I googled George LOMBARD and Peter BOLLARD Consultancy, but unfortunately they are both based in NSW. 
Feel tons of pressure these days. Does any one know the answers? Thanks.


----------



## tooniestark (Aug 16, 2019)

Hi Runnyrabbit. You can call me ToonieStark. Im not going to post results or findings or anything like that. There are plenty of those here if that is what you are after. Like you and many others here, I have the same condition. First and for most let me say I know full well how difficult it is to be living with the stigma. You haven't done anything to deserve it, you just have it but you cant readily come out in the open because you hear either from friends or casual conversation abhor the disease with little or no sensitivity, I guess that's where all the stigma comes from. I think its totally fair if you work in a blood related field to take precautions and safety screens but I do not think its fair to prevent somebody from earning a decent living just because you have something. It just makes things worse for the person if he/she has severely limited options. Now to your questions


1. 1. Does one have to stop antiviral drug to make a strong case to convince CO that no significant cost will happen? I thinks it's unlikely for dad to do so. So does that mean his application is doomed? Me- Just my opinion here bro, but I wouldn't advice this. Your dad is on meds for a reason, he shouldn't stop meds for any reason, even for something like a visa. His application is not doomed. What you can do, wherever your dad is now, on parallel or even ahead of the application, consult with a specialist, do all the test they would require and more, and ask for copies. If the doctor gives you a favorable observation, ask for a medical report. You arm your dad with good medical information. It gives him the best chance. Whether those results are good or bad, for me, its his best chance. 

2. 2. Does one have to declare Hep B? What would happen if he doesn't? Will Hep B be still detected anyway?
Me- I have to admit, I too struggled in my head when I was faced with this exact same moral dilemma. To disclose or not to disclose. I can only tell you what I thought. There was always part of my brain that wrestled with the other. One part of me said I should just hide it, maybe that gives me a better shot. But the other side, brings me back to the unfairness I was referring to earlier. Why do I have to lie? If I lie about my condition, when does it end? For me it was such a burden living with it, hiding in plain site from my origin country for no reason than fear of being shunned. So I prepped myself up, decided I wanted to reclaim my life. If Im in, Im in, if not then Im no worse of my current predicament, but at least I could say I was honest with myself. The other thing is, say you didnt disclose, and as luck would have it, your dad got the visa. If the time does come, that he would need actual medical help (and I do hope he doesnt), he is going to have to come clean. He would be obligated to for the sake of proper treatment and those around him. I cant answer this for you with a yes or no. I only ask you to put yourself on your dads shoes. How does he feel about this? Often enough, the answer presents itself for you. 
3. Does any one know good solicitors specializing in difficult medical cases *in Melbourne*? I googled George LOMBARD and Peter BOLLARD Consultancy, but unfortunately they are both based in NSW. 
Me - You can certainly go this route. Have a good agent navigate this for you. I took a different path. Agents will cost you, there is no escaping that. Doctors will also cost you, I cringe when I think about it now when I think of costs with no medicare. Anyway, I made a choice of putting my budget all on doctors. I saw three not including the BUPA doctor. I can tell you how much I hate seeing doctors even before I meet them. My experience and this is just a personal one is that you get your hopes up, and your broken. Rinse, repeat. Its demoralizing. But as I said, I was going to give myself one good shot. One GP and two specialists. One of the specialists, was one the best ones in the field and I was glad to see this doctor, not just for visa purposes, but the advice she gave me. She explained the results, additional tests, lose weight, way to move forward. She gave me goals that had nothing to do with the visa but everything to do with having a good way of life moving forward. This is obviously not a template, if you can afford to have an agent and a good doctor for your dad, much better. If you can only chose one, I would opt for a good doctor. Visa is important but life, you only have one.

In closing, i can describe to you how I felt before medicals. I couldnt sleep, I wake up every 2 or 3 in the morning. Hoping, praying, thinking if I was going to lie, maybe Ill just be cured and be "acceptable" in the eyes of people who dont know anything about the disease yet are front and center when it comes advertently or indadvertently discriminating those with it. But I can also describe to you how I felt as soon as I left the Visa clinic. Mind you I didnt know the results yet, I thought I was going to feel the same thing I did before medicals. I shed some tears after the tests that I carefully hid from my girlfriend. I didnt want to explain and only people with the same condition understand why. But they werent tears of dissappointment, it was because I was free. I did my best, gave myself the best possible chance, I faced it, didnt run away from it for the first time in my life. And I was unburdened. 
My advice to you would be spoiled if I told you of a happy or sad ending. That is not my intention. I too lurked at this forum more than once in my life as an expat. I was looking for templates if you know what i mean. But there is no one size fits all approach to this. I promised myself right after my medicals, feeling lighter than I have felt in a while, that I would come back to this forum, and maybe try to help even just one person by sharing my experience. As I said, try and put yourself in your father's shoes. 

I dont know you, but I share the burden, so I wish you and your family the best of luck in your migration journey. Best regards.


----------



## AdamRen (Feb 17, 2019)

Just heard immigration changed the medical standards. It seems hep b with antiviral medications can still pass the requirements


----------



## sam_34 (Jan 29, 2018)

vivian0409 said:


> Status update: off-treatment for more than one year
> ALT 17U/L, hep B viral load 24IU/ml, fibroscan last year 4kpa, ultrasound scan is normal, the results as well as the report from my specialist has been sent to MOC for assessment.


Its been more than an year since the initial CO Contact (April 2017) after which you have submitted your medicals ? Did they give you more than 28 days ?


----------



## olmaza (Sep 9, 2017)

*Health Undertaking*

Has anyone who got their grant and made the move attended the health undertaking appointment?

Any info on that?

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

olmaza said:


> Has anyone who got their grant and made the move attended the health undertaking appointment?
> 
> Any info on that?
> 
> Thanks


What exactly is that you want to know ?
Your question is very vague

Cheers


----------



## olmaza (Sep 9, 2017)

NB said:


> What exactly is that you want to know ?
> Your question is very vague
> 
> Cheers


Just wondering what tests they did and were there further follow up tests required. 
Any experience of anyone who went through it. Were the levels ok? if levels not ok did they prescribe medication.


----------



## chandankishore66 (Dec 4, 2020)

Ducko said:


> Hi vivian0409,
> 
> Have you received any news yet ? I sent you a private message. Please help to check!


----------



## chandankishore66 (Dec 4, 2020)

HI Vivbian,
Have you got PR visa, I am an inactive and healthy carrier of hepatitis B. Recently I lodged my ENS 186-DE PR visa. I have done a medical examination and also provided a letter from my liver specialist doctor. I have never taken any antiviral to manage the HepB far.
I am feeling some fear of rejection.
Could you share your journey as a HepB person.

Thanks,


----------



## pinkypuppet (Jun 29, 2016)

All I want to share is that ... engage an immigration agent who specialised in this medical condition. I had emails and calls with George Lombard and his team (you had to pay for consultation fees in advance) before I put my PR application through. 
The process was smooth. They referred you to a specialist and the doctor knew exactly how to write a good report for you if your conditions are good (i.e. ALT, AST are ok, fibroscan, ultrasound ... are in check, he does not see the need for you to take medication etc). George and his team then checked the referral letter from the specialist to ensure it is all ok. 

They also told me to put some CERTAIN WORDING in my PR lodgement re my condition, which I made sure my immigration agent did (I used my company's immigration agent to lodge my application). 

When I went to do my medical checkup for PR, I brought along all the tests I did within 6 months, the specialist's referral letter. And my medical was cleared fast.

I am very happy with George and his team. They were confident I d get my PR based on the test results and I did. Cant wait to apply for citizenship soon!


----------



## Sameer2912 (Jan 5, 2022)

chandankishore66 said:


> HI Vivbian,
> Have you got PR visa, I am an inactive and healthy carrier of hepatitis B. Recently I lodged my ENS 186-DE PR visa. I have done a medical examination and also provided a letter from my liver specialist doctor. I have never taken any antiviral to manage the HepB far.
> I am feeling some fear of rejection.
> Could you share your journey as a HepB person.
> Thanks,


Hi Chandan
Im in a similar situation. I want to discuss your journey. What is the best way to discuss.


----------



## sunshineuyjoaquin (12 mo ago)

king.kobra said:


> hi,
> 
> my visa was granted yesterday...all the best to you mate!!!





kriscandy said:


> Hi olmaza, I received CO Contact last week requiring me to sign Form 815 - Health Undertaking. I hope grant will come soon for all of us that are still waiting. :fingerscrossed:



Hi Ms.Kriscandy

Did you received a visa grant?
Thank you ☺


----------



## odunski (11 mo ago)

I test positive for Hep B during my medical examination. My liver function test was AST 21 LFT 23. The MOC has requested for my DNA viral load. The specialist has prescribed Entercavir medication. Can anybody assist with how they manage this kind of case. Also, what are my chances if my viral load is high?


----------



## Newjuice (7 mo ago)

pinkypuppet said:


> All I want to share is that ... engage an immigration agent who specialised in this medical condition. I had emails and calls with George Lombard and his team (you had to pay for consultation fees in advance) before I put my PR application through.
> The process was smooth. They referred you to a specialist and the doctor knew exactly how to write a good report for you if your conditions are good (i.e. ALT, AST are ok, fibroscan, ultrasound ... are in check, he does not see the need for you to take medication etc). George and his team then checked the referral letter from the specialist to ensure it is all ok.
> 
> They also told me to put some CERTAIN WORDING in my PR lodgement re my condition, which I made sure my immigration agent did (I used my company's immigration agent to lodge my application).
> ...



Just wanted to check how much did you doe d consulting with George's team? Thanks.


----------

